# Ideas for saving window sills!



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

My cats claws are really starting to take a toll on the window sills. They don't intentionally scratch. This is happening when they chase each other around or what have you. 

My husband is a bit upset about this damage as it becomes more noticeable. Has anyone created a window sill saver device or have any ideas to keep it from progressing? I don't really want to keep them off. They go there to look outside, although that's not when it's happening I don't think. One of the problem windows has a cat tree near it. The other does not. It doesn't seem to help, I think it might be exacerbating the issue to tell the truth. They run where they run. It's not like I can stop them from making the window sill part of their race track really. 

So, Ideas? Can't look too tacky!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

How about putting a thin pieces of wood cut to exact size on them. If you make it a tiny bit longer and have to force it into place it might not slip (without making holes in the regular sill). THen you could put a no skid pad on it or something.

My window sills area mess but the complex paints them the color of the walls so when I move out... they'll just paint over the scratches.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

That's actually a pretty good idea. I'll run it by him.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

You could put always put shelf liners on the window sill as protection. Depending on it's depth,you can also consider "extending" by installing a shelf that's the same height as the window sill. The larger/more comfortable a particular space is, the less likely it is to get damaged, because the cats will be more inclined to lounge/relax in that spot.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I would just do as Mow suggested and add a shelf on top so they can lounge. Lowes.com actually has a tutorial/walk through for replacing window seal. Which I probably need to do. Mine actually have weather damage.. they are kinda old.. When I do I will extend it out as a sleeping shelf for the cats. or a spot for potted plants! but not both:roll:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Do you clip their nails....if not that's a good place to start. Nail caps would also help.

Personally, I accept that I live with cats and that they will create some minor damage. Having to paint or sand/stain a window sill at some point is not something that bothers me.


----------



## G-PEG123 (Feb 20, 2014)

tezster said:


> You could put always put shelf liners on the window sill as protection. Depending on it's depth,you can also consider "extending" by installing a shelf that's the same height as the window sill. The larger/more comfortable a particular space is, the less likely it is to get damaged, because the cats will be more inclined to lounge/relax in that spot.


Adding a shelf over it for a cat lounger thing was my idea. I was thinking of just buying one and installing it. There's 3 windows that are taking the brunt of the damage.



doodlebug said:


> Do you clip their nails....if not that's a good place to start. Nail caps would also help.
> 
> Personally, I accept that I live with cats and that they will create some minor damage. Having to paint or sand/stain a window sill at some point is not something that bothers me.


I clip Lily regularly. Lucy is another story. Her front nails are clipped more frequently than the back ones. As an aside, I found Lily hanging from a screen this morning. I clipped them today before it happened. She seemed a bit stuck. I'm going to take that one off. I don't usually open that window anyway. I already took off the one with the drop off below it. That leaves one and I haven't seen either doing anything to it yet.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

There are also pet screens at hardware stores which are built much tougher than regular screens are. You'd only need to secure the screens from the outside so your cats don't push it out and escape.

At least your Lily only scratches the window sill, which are still salvageable. I've got a chewer, and he's _nibbled_ off corners off of mine, even the top of one high kitchen cabinet door.


----------



## amyhughes (Sep 16, 2012)

I wish I had taken a picture of it, and I just removed it yesterday after fifteen years, but I built an extended window sill in the bedroom. I put a 6" wide piece of wood over top of the sill and supported it from below with wood attached to the wall. It didn't look awesome, but I don't own the place so I couldn't just attach the wood to the sill. Attached to the wall below I just have a couple holes to spackle when I leave. The shelf did make the window a bit more difficult to open.


----------

